# Researching "The Raingoose"



## raingoose (Jun 21, 2013)

I am currently researching family information . My father Eric Oddie had "Raingoose" built by Weatherhead of Cockenzie in 1948 . The boat was a 65ft diesel drifter .In 1949 "Raingoose" moved to Dublin and I believe had the registration number D20.My father sold the boat in 1950 before leaving Ireland . I believe that this boat then fished out of Ireland and later out of the Hebrides .
I hope that as this boat was unusual in design and by name that someone may be able to help with information .


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

*Raingoose*



raingoose said:


> I am currently researching family information . My father Eric Oddie had "Raingoose" built by Weatherhead of Cockenzie in 1948 . The boat was a 65ft diesel drifter .In 1949 "Raingoose" moved to Dublin and I believe had the registration number D20.My father sold the boat in 1950 before leaving Ireland . I believe that this boat then fished out of Ireland and later out of the Hebrides .
> I hope that as this boat was unusual in design and by name that someone may be able to help with information .


Hello, I took a photo of a boat of this name lying laid up at pretty sure was Gourdon, will try and find the photo.
Jim


----------



## raingoose (Jun 21, 2013)

Hello Jim ,
Since my post I have the Scottish East coast and found that my father's boat Raingoose did end up in Gourdon . An amazing fishing life she had and was well remembered in harbours around the coast .Iif you have managed to find the photo I would be most grateful .
Thank you in anticipation 
Carolyn


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

raingoose said:


> Hello Jim ,
> Since my post I have the Scottish East coast and found that my father's boat Raingoose did end up in Gourdon . An amazing fishing life she had and was well remembered in harbours around the coast .Iif you have managed to find the photo I would be most grateful .
> Thank you in anticipation
> Carolyn


 Is it this one ? >


----------



## raingoose (Jun 21, 2013)

*Searching for The Raingoose*

Hello Cueball44 ,
Oh my goodness ,Yes ,that is my father's boat --if that picture was taken in Gourdon it would be when they were removing the wheel house . Would you know when this picture was taken and do you have any information ?? I traced her to Gourdon --maybe in the early 1980s .
Apparently a beautifully built boat with brass and copper fastenings ,my understanding is that by the time she was in Gourdon she was to become a training vessel -----any information would be great .
Thank you so much for finding this picture as I have so little of her .
Raingoose


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

raingoose said:


> Hello Cueball44 ,
> Oh my goodness ,Yes ,that is my father's boat --if that picture was taken in Gourdon it would be when they were removing the wheel house . Would you know when this picture was taken and do you have any information ?? I traced her to Gourdon --maybe in the early 1980s .
> Apparently a beautifully built boat with brass and copper fastenings ,my understanding is that by the time she was in Gourdon she was to become a training vessel -----any information would be great .
> Thank you so much for finding this picture as I have so little of her .
> Raingoose


That is the image that japottinger was talking about.


----------



## raingoose (Jun 21, 2013)

Hello Cueball44 and Japottinger ,
Thank you for the image of the Raingoose ---- would either of you have any information on her ?? 
Thank you 
Raingoose


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

raingoose said:


> Hello Cueball44 and Japottinger ,
> Thank you for the image of the Raingoose ---- would either of you have any information on her ??
> Thank you
> Raingoose


 I have been trying but it is proving difficult. I will keep having a look round. There is another image but it is not all that clear. I will try and put it on for you to see.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

The RED vessel is supposed to be the RAINGOOSE under the Forth Bridge in 1967/8.


----------

